# Bump.exe causing 100% CPU usage?



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

Spent half a day trying to figure out what was causing high CPU usage, seemed to be related to svchost or at least I thought, dunno if its part of the process or not, but it was listed under cmd.exe, something called bump.exe was wildly coming in and out in the process which I noticed in Process Explorer, upon suspending its operating, did the CPU usage went back to normal at 5%-10%.

Anyone got clues as to what bump.exe is? what its related to?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Do you have any P2P programs installed? bump.exe is a P2P Program and will definitely hog your CPU usage.


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

bitorrent is all. Uninstalled it and its still there.

I just dont know what its related to as for P2P.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You might want to read our Forum Rules regarding P2P Programs, as bittorrent, utorrent and below description are all in the P2P Category.


> P2P
> We believe that the main purpose of P2P programs is to illegally download and use copyrighted material of whatever description. We further understand that there may be legal uses for P2P, but as we are not able to assess a user's intent when he/ she asks for help, we do not support P2P software and we will not assist any user in this regard. This includes but is not limited to Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


Thread Closed.


----------

